# MP3-Player Voice-Aufnahme verbessern



## Mikesh (16. Juni 2005)

Es handelt sich um eine mit einem Maxfield Diamond MP3-Player über das interne Mikro direkt aufnenommene MP3-Datei, die ich mit Audacity verbessern möchte. Mit dem FFT-Filter konnte ich die hohen unt mittleren Töne gut herausbringen, sodass man sie klar hören kann. Nur die tiefen Töne sind noch stark verzerrt, so als spannte man eine Folie über einen Lautsprecher. Die Ursache ist, dass die Datei tatsächlich von Lautsprechern aufgenommen wurden, die unglücklicher Weise sehr laut eingestellt waren. Die Aufnahmelautstärkeeinstellung im MP3-Player habe ich leider erst nachträglich gefunden, aber muss doch möglich sein das per Sofware zu verbessern, so wie man bei einem schelchten Bild auch den Kontrast und die Helligkeit ändern und aus einem völlig dunklen Bild noch was richtig Gutes rausholen kann.



Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mikesh


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2005)

Um bei Deinem Gleichnis zu bleiben:
Du kannst aber aus überstrahlten Bilder keine feinen Nuancen mehr rausholen oder
in einem stark unterbelichteten Bild keine  Tiefen mehr extrahieren.
Dein Gleichnis versteht sich mehr darauf, dass die Bässe viel lauter sind, aber verzerrt
heisst unwiederbringlich zerstört oder eben in schwarz abgesoffen.

mfg chmee


----------

